

Ask HN: Please review my App Engine based map tile cutter app - mehmeta

It still is rough around the edges and has a number of issues but I'd love some feedback on my weekend project, Piritiles (http://www.piritiles.com). It's an AppEngine(Python) app that can generate a draggable, zoomable Google Map out of any image (much like Maplib). Thank you!
======
minalecs
what is your big differentiator between your project and maplib ?

